# Cork for exaust



## new to d610 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi my name is josh. I need to nkow what will happen if you use standard cork gasket paper for an exhaust flange.
Thank-you. Josh


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

It will burn up in a flash! Cork is hardly ever used anymore for anything.

BG


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Cork gaskets where the main source of header leaks back in the day!


----------



## new to d610 (Sep 22, 2011)

So will this thing catch fire?


----------



## new to d610 (Sep 22, 2011)

Also was there ever such thing as high temp cork gasket? Thankyou for your help


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Many many years ago they used asbestos impregnated paper or cork, but since the 1960's at least they have not.


----------



## new to d610 (Sep 22, 2011)

So will it fail and or ignight?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

It most likely not go up in flames. Cork is wood

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Cork does have fire resistant properties........you may very well get away with using it for exhaust gaskets. It's just something I wouldn't use for exhaust. The combination of mineral fibers and metal foils make a superior gasket when it comes to high temps associated with exhaust gases.


----------



## new to d610 (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you all for helping me all your awnsers have helped
Thank-you


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

worst case it will overheat, smolder a while and blow out and leak, best case it'll blow out and leak.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hope you have time to do it over. If cork worked OK, they would make exhaust gaskets out of cork. ( Granted cork cost more these days).

BG


----------

